# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فکر خودکشی من

## alilovegham

باکمک دوستان همچی عوض شد انشاالله پزشکی

----------


## joozef

خوب ؟؟ ادامه ش ؟؟؟ 
تازه داشت جالب میشد  :Yahoo (94):  

رفیق اینا چیه مینویسی ؟!!! 
نکن عزیزم ...

----------


## saharsahar

قبول شدن تو کنکور یه بخشی از زندگی ما ادماست.... حرف من به معنی کم دیدن یا ندیدن هدفت توزندگیت نیستا.. ولی کلا ادمی خاصیتش اینه تو ی هزماین فکر میکنه فقط یه چیز براش اهمیت داره ولی در واقعیت ای ن نیست...
منم عین خودت سال کنکورم فکر میکردم کنکور همه چیزمه و ...
الان با مدرک لیسانس و فوق لیسانس از بهترین دانشگاهها حسرت روزایی رو یمخورم که تو تب درس از دست دادم..

----------


## alilovegham

> خوب ؟؟ ادامه ش ؟؟؟ تازه داشت جالب میشد  رفیق اینا چیه مینویسی ؟!!! نکن عزیزم ...


والا از زندگی سخته شدم و هدفی جز کنکورو خودکشی ندارم

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

خدا شفاتون بده...الهی آمین

----------


## alilovegham

> قبول شدن تو کنکور یه بخشی از زندگی ما ادماست.... حرف من به معنی کم دیدن یا ندیدن هدفت توزندگیت نیستا.. ولی کلا ادمی خاصیتش اینه تو ی هزماین فکر میکنه فقط یه چیز براش اهمیت داره ولی در واقعیت ای ن نیست...منم عین خودت سال کنکورم فکر میکردم کنکور همه چیزمه و ...الان با مدرک لیسانس و فوق لیسانس از بهترین دانشگاهها حسرت روزایی رو یمخورم که تو تب درس از دست دادم..


نمیگم من وشما باهم فرق داریم اما من برا کنکور خیلی چیزا را از دست دادم ک دیگة هيچ وقت برنمیگرده من دیگه مث سه سال پیشم نیستم خ چیزارو پای کنکور دادم

----------


## alilovegham

> خدا شفاتون بده...الهی آمین


خودکشی کردن شفا میخواد ؟ هرکسی برا هدفی ب دنیا امده من دنیارو جز کنکور چیز دیگه ای نمیبینم

----------


## biology115

خداوند انشاالله همه ی ما را آدم کند .....

الهی آمین .....

----------


## Poorya.Mo

ببین برادر این فکر ها رو نکن. به هر چیزی که فکر کنی به همون سمتم کشیده میشی و همه شرایط بر همون منوال میشه ! چه مثبت و چه منفی
فکر نکن که وضعیت بقیه بهتره از تو . خیلی از ما ها هم درک نمیشیم. اطرافیان شرایط فعلی بچه ها رو درک نمیکنن و خیلی چیز های دیگه که نمیشه همه رو اینجا بیان کرد
اما به هر صورت شما اگر میخواید توی کنکور پیش رو موفق بشین باید با یک روحیه خوب و مناسب تلاشتون رو بکنید
نظریه ای هست که انسان در شرایط روحی مناسب و با مثبت اندیشی در هر زمینه ای موفق تر خواهد بود . یعنی توی زندگی حالا درس که دیگه یک جزء کوچکه
بعد هم کنکور رو عشق و هدف و غایت نهایی قرار ندهید ! چون مطمئنا سختی های بیشتری در زندگی غیر از کنکور وجود داره
کنکور که اصلا 3 . 4 سال دیگه کلا برداشته میشه ! تلاش اصلی جاهای دیگه زندگی رخ میده نه کنکور
ما که از آینده خبر نداریم. گاهی وقتا ممکنه آدم به جایی برسه فکر کنه آخر خطه . ولی ممکنه همون روز بعد یک اتفاق رخ بده همه چی دگرگون بشه براش . اما اگر صبر نداشته باشه هیچ وقت نمیتونه اون روز رو ببینه که !!
یک چیزی که توی زندگی به من کاملا ثابت شده حرف های دیگران خیلی هاش به قصد صدمه زدن به آدمه ! زیاد جدی نگیرید.
آدم باید بلند پرواز باشه و نزاره هیچ کسی حتی نزدیک ترین افراد جلوی بلند پروازیش رو بگیره. اما این در حد حرف نباشه ها. آدم تلاش کاملش رو انجام بده که فردا روز که به هدفش رسید که حتما میرسه ، همون آدما آب رو بریزن جایی که میسوزه !!!

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

احیانا چند تا تاپیک دیگه درباره ی خودکشی میخواد تواین انجمن زده شه؟؟؟

خود کشی دانشجوی ممتاز زمین شناسی در محوطه خوابگاه
خودکشی دانشجوی مکاترونیک دانشگاه خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی

واقعا از عمق وجودم متاسفم برای تمام کسایی که به جای رو به رو شدن با واقعیات زندگی،دست به اقدام بچه گانه و احمقانه ای به نام خودکشی میزنن.

آهای شماییکه میگی رنج کشیدی زندگی برات معنی نداره...به من بگو آیا رنجهاییکه در زندگی کشیدی از رنجهای حضرت زینب در صحرای کربلا بیشتر بود که یه صبح تا ظهر کل خانواده و عزیزانشو از دست داد؟؟؟کسیکه سر برادشو بریدن؟؟؟
میدونی چه حس بدی  داره یه نامحرم ادمو سیلی بزنه؟؟؟حضرت زینب بدتر از اینا رو تجربه کرده بود حتی کنده شدن گوشواره هاشون

متاسفم برای همشون و همه ی اوناییکه عقلشون زایل شده...

----------


## alilovegham

> ببین برادر این فکر ها رو نکن. به هر چیزی که فکر کنی به همون سمتم کشیده میشی و همه شرایط بر همون منوال میشه ! چه مثبت و چه منفیفکر نکن که وضعیت بقیه بهتره از تو . خیلی از ما ها هم درک نمیشیم. اطرافیان شرایط فعلی بچه ها رو درک نمیکنن و خیلی چیز های دیگه که نمیشه همه رو اینجا بیان کرداما به هر صورت شما اگر میخواید توی کنکور پیش رو موفق بشین باید با یک روحیه خوب و مناسب تلاشتون رو بکنیدنظریه ای هست که انسان در شرایط روحی مناسب و با مثبت اندیشی در هر زمینه ای موفق تر خواهد بود . یعنی توی زندگی حالا درس که دیگه یک جزء کوچکهبعد هم کنکور رو عشق و هدف و غایت نهایی قرار ندهید ! چون مطمئنا سختی های بیشتری در زندگی غیر از کنکور وجود دارهکنکور که اصلا 3 . 4 سال دیگه کلا برداشته میشه ! تلاش اصلی جاهای دیگه زندگی رخ میده نه کنکورما که از آینده خبر نداریم. گاهی وقتا ممکنه آدم به جایی برسه فکر کنه آخر خطه . ولی ممکنه همون روز بعد یک اتفاق رخ بده همه چی دگرگون بشه براش . اما اگر صبر نداشته باشه هیچ وقت نمیتونه اون روز رو ببینه که !!یک چیزی که توی زندگی به من کاملا ثابت شده حرف های دیگران خیلی هاش به قصد صدمه زدن به آدمه ! زیاد جدی نگیرید.آدم باید بلند پرواز باشه و نزاره هیچ کسی حتی نزدیک ترین افراد جلوی بلند پروازیش رو بگیره. اما این در حد حرف نباشه ها. آدم تلاش کاملش رو انجام بده که فردا روز که به هدفش رسید که حتما میرسه ، همون آدما آب رو بریزن جایی که میسوزه !!!


مرسی دوست عزیز

----------


## srh

*
داداش عزيزم يه چيزي ميگم 
شما كه كنكور رو دوست داري و تموم هدفته وقتي يه سوال ميبيني كه نميتوني حلش كني ميري صورت سوال رو پاك ميكني ؟ يا ميري و به تلاشت ادامه ميدي تا به اون هدفت برسي ؟ 
خود كشي كردن يعني پاك كردن صورت مسئله و مطمئن باش هيچ وقت به اون ارامشه نميرسي 

اينم بگم ميخواي يه ادم موفقي باشي مثل يه ادم موفق رفتار كن 
خود كشي و دعوا و جنگ روان مخصوص ادماي سست بنيانه*

----------


## magicboy



----------


## Orwell

همین چند شب پیش میگفت امار خودکشی تو دنیا تو هر صد هزار نفر میانگین 16 نفره

تو ایران هر صدهزار نفر میانگین 72 نفر

بهرحال بهتون تبریک میگم چون تو صد هزار نفر شما بین اون 72 نفر برگزیده ای  :Yahoo (83): 

ساده ترین راهشم اینه برو تو اتاقت درتو ببند لوله بخاری رو دربیار راحت بحواب

صبح که بیدار میشی یا با حوری های بهشتی محشور شدی یا با شیخ الشیوخ قزوین 

این دیگه بستگی به اعمالت داره که البته با توجه به گناهی که شما مرتکب شدی ( خودکشی ) انتظار میره چند روزی رو با شیخ سپری کنید و بعد از اون هم با توجه به گناه بزرگتون ( خودکشی ) احتمالا با حوری های اتیوپی / تیمور شرقی / زیمبابوه / گینه نو / محشور میشین نه بهتر از اون

دیگه بهرحال مزایا و معایب بزرگش همینا هستن و در نهایت تصمیم گیرنده نهایی شمایی

----------


## alilovegham

> احیانا چند تا تاپیک دیگه درباره ی خودکشی میخواد تواین انجمن زده شه؟؟؟خود کشی دانشجوی ممتاز زمین شناسی در محوطه خوابگاهخودکشی دانشجوی مکاترونیک دانشگاه خواجه نصیرالدین طوسیواقعا از عمق وجودم متاسفم برای تمام کسایی که به جای رو به رو شدن با واقعیات زندگی،دست به اقدام بچه گانه و احمقانه ای به نام خودکشی میزنن.آهای شماییکه میگی رنج کشیدی زندگی برات معنی نداره...به من بگو آیا رنجهاییکه در زندگی کشیدی از رنجهای حضرت زینب در صحرای کربلا بیشتر بود که یه صبح تا ظهر کل خانواده و عزیزانشو از دست داد؟؟؟کسیکه سر برادشو بریدن؟؟؟میدونی چه حس بدی  داره یه نامحرم ادمو سیلی بزنه؟؟؟حضرت زینب بدتر از اینا رو تجربه کرده بود حتی کنده شدن گوشواره هاشونمتاسفم برای همشون و همه ی اوناییکه عقلشون زایل شده...


نمیگم دردام بیشتره اما اینا مسائل شخصیه ى وقت آدم هست تو سخت ترین شرایط زندگی و فقر بهترین زندگی را دارة یکی ام مث من ک تو پول غرقم از خودشو زندگیش متنفره و روح و وجدانش آروم نیس و زجر میکشه . اگرم آدم فکرشو کنه میبینه بلأخره چه تو سن 19سالگی چ سن 70سالگی خلاصه همه رفتنى هستن

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> نمیگم دردام بیشتره اما اینا مسائل شخصیه ى وقت آدم هست تو سخت ترین شرایط زندگی و فقر بهترین زندگی را دارة یکی ام مث من ک تو پول غرقم از خودشو زندگیش متنفره و روح و وجدانش آروم نیس و زجر میکشه . اگرم آدم فکرشو کنه میبینه بلأخره چه تو سن 19سالگی چ سن 70سالگی خلاصه همه رفتنى هستن



بد نیست فکر آخرت و عاقبت کارتونم بکنید.

هر ثانیه ی جهنم هزار سال میگذره.بد نیست این نکاتم مورد توجه قرار بگیرن.

به احتمال زیاد رابطتون با خدا ضعیفه وگرنه هیچوقت همچین فکری به ذهنتون خطور نمیکرد.
فقط یک کلام خودکشی جزو افکار شیطانیه و الان هم با این تفکراتتون دارید مغلوب شیطان میشید.
براتون از خداوند منان بازگشت به ارامش معنوی رو ارزومندم.

----------


## the END

این افکار رو از خودت دور کن...تو به خاطر "انسان بدونت" زیبایی و ارزش داری نه به خاطر "قبولی در کنکور"...
اینکه شرایط بدی رو که داری دونه دونه توی ذهنت مرور کنی هنری نکردی ...
*راه درستش رو پیدا کن*
توقع نداشته باشید اینجا جواب بگیرید

----------


## Saeed735

این حرفامو بخون...


نمیخوام حرفای قشنگ بزنم...نمیخوام بگم آدم باید فلان جور باشه...ادم باید قوی باشه...کنکور بخشی از زندگیه و این حرفا...

ولی میگم تو دروغ میگی که کنکور تنها هدف زندگیته...میدونی چرا؟کسی که عاشق پزشکی و مهندسی و اینا باشه تلاش میکنه که بهشون برسه...امسال نه؟5 سال دیگه...هر سال میخونه...اگه قبول نشد باز میخونه....چون حتی اگه یه روز از عمرش پزشک باشه یعنی به همه چی رسیده...این ادم میتونه بگه که من عاشق پزشکیم...من همیشه تلاشتو بکن...امسال حتما موفق میشی...ولی اگه نشد باز سال دیگه هست...

بعدشم برفرض که تو عشق پزشکی و یا هر رشته ی دیگه ای هستی....خب اول و اخرش این یه شغله..نه کل زندگی...خب به درک قبولم نشدی نشدی...نمیمیری که...

یه چیزیم بگم...یادت باشه که این درست نیست که همه ما برای یه هدفی به دنیا اومدیم و اگه نرسیدیم بهش خودمونو بکشیم...همه ی ما فقط یه هدف داریم که بقیه اهداف زیر مجموعه ی اونن...مااومدیم اینجا که امتحان الهی رو پس بدیم...سعی کن به این هدفت برسی...هدفهای کوچیکتم در کنار این...

----------


## alilovegham

> بد نیست فکر آخرت و عاقبت کارتونم بکنید.هر ثانیه ی جهنم هزار سال میگذره.بد نیست این نکاتم مورد توجه قرار بگیرن.به احتمال زیاد رابطتون با خدا ضعیفه وگرنه هیچوقت همچین فکری به ذهنتون خطور نمیکرد.فقط یک کلام خودکشی جزو افکار شیطانیه و الان هم با این تفکراتتون دارید مغلوب شیطان میشید.براتون از خداوند منان بازگشت به ارامش معنوی رو ارزومندم.


از این زمین نفرین شده تا آسمون زیبا راهى نیست

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> از این زمین نفرین شده تا آسمون زیبا راهى نیست



نه شما باید به یک روانشناس مراجعه کنید.

----------


## Saeed735

> از این زمین نفرین شده تا آسمون زیبا راهى نیست


حرف حق رو باید فهمید...الان هزار تا حرف حق رو هم بهت بگیم با یه حرف باطلی که ظاهرش زیبا و آراسته هست میتونی جوابمونو بدی....

----------


## saharsahar

> نمیگم من وشما باهم فرق داریم اما من برا کنکور خیلی چیزا را از دست دادم ک دیگة هيچ وقت برنمیگرده من دیگه مث سه سال پیشم نیستم خ چیزارو پای کنکور دادم



اصلا مهم نیست دیگه گذشته
بشین تا جایی که توان داری و می تونی بخون...
مطمین باش ادم تو ره رایه باشه یه مسیری واسه بهتربودن پیدا میکنه شک نکن.... بخون فقط به چیزی فکر نکن

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> اول بگم هرکسی برا خودش توزندگی ی هدفى داره من یادمه وقتی سال دوم بودم دست خودمو با تیغ بریدم وخونشو ریختم روی کاغذدفترخاطراتم زیرشم نوشتم برا درس خوندنم خونمو گذاشتم اما ب دلایل مشکلات مدرسه وخانواده نتونستم تو کنکور 94موفق بشم هیچ کسی ام مشکلات من را درک نکرد امسال خواستم خودکشی کنم اما با خودم گفتم هنوز ی سال وقت دارم و امسال این کارو نکردم تصمیم گرفتم اگه امسال مث پارسال کنکورا خراب کنم خودکشی کنم و از این زندگی راحت بشم چون اگه کنکورا خراب کنم دیگه چیزى برا از دست دادن ندارم و عشق وزندگیم کنکور بوده ک اگه خراب کنم اونو از دست دادم و بعد کنکور 95 راحت با ی لحظه غلبه بر ترس خودمو میکشم چون واقعأ تو راه کنکور هرچی را ک داشتم گذاشتم . . . دیگه بعد کنکور هدفی را زنده بودن ندارم


خاستی بکشی لااقل برو جلو دانشگاه تهران یا دم در سازمان سنجش که صدامون برسه به مسئولین.با سپاس از شما جان بر کف :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alilovegham

> این حرفامو بخون...نمیخوام حرفای قشنگ بزنم...نمیخوام بگم آدم باید فلان جور باشه...ادم باید قوی باشه...کنکور بخشی از زندگیه و این حرفا...ولی میگم تو دروغ میگی که کنکور تنها هدف زندگیته...میدونی چرا؟کسی که عاشق پزشکی و مهندسی و اینا باشه تلاش میکنه که بهشون برسه...امسال نه؟5 سال دیگه...هر سال میخونه...اگه قبول نشد باز میخونه....چون حتی اگه یه روز از عمرش پزشک باشه یعنی به همه چی رسیده...این ادم میتونه بگه که من عاشق پزشکیم...من همیشه تلاشتو بکن...امسال حتما موفق میشی...ولی اگه نشد باز سال دیگه هست...بعدشم برفرض که تو عشق پزشکی و یا هر رشته ی دیگه ای هستی....خب اول و اخرش این یه شغله..نه کل زندگی...خب به درک قبولم نشدی نشدی...نمیمیری که...یه چیزیم بگم...یادت باشه که این درست نیست که همه ما برای یه هدفی به دنیا اومدیم و اگه نرسیدیم بهش خودمونو بکشیم...همه ی ما فقط یه هدف داریم که بقیه اهداف زیر مجموعه ی اونن...مااومدیم اینجا که امتحان الهی رو پس بدیم...سعی کن به این هدفت برسی...هدفهای کوچیکتم در کنار این...


نمیدونم شاید حق باتو باشه اما امسال تلاشمو میکنم تاهرجا ک توان دارم

----------


## doctor Hastii

بعضی ها خودکشی میکنن تا از زندگی سخت شون خلاص بشن در حالی که نمیدونن توی اون یکی دنیا یه زندگی بسیار سخت تر انتظارشون رو میکشه :Yahoo (4):  اگه خودکشی کنن  قطعا سختی آخرت  با دنیا اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست...من که سختی های این دنیا رو ترجیح میدم

----------


## alilovegham

> بعضی ها خودکشی میکنن تا از زندگی سخت شون خلاص بشن در حالی که نمیدونن توی اون یکی دنیا یه زندگی بسیار سخت تر انتظارشون رو میکشه اگه خودکشی کنن  قطعا سختی آخرت  با دنیا اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست...من که سختی های این دنیا رو ترجیح میدم


تاحالا ب این فکرنکرده بودم از حرفت خوشم امد مرسی

----------


## newpath

خوب مگه چه رشته ای میخوای !!! ؟ اگه فکرت پول دراوردنه برو سربازی بعد برو تو کار آزاد

----------


## alilovegham

> خاستی بکشی لااقل برو جلو دانشگاه تهران یا دم در سازمان سنجش که صدامون برسه به مسئولین.با سپاس از شما جان بر کف


من همیشه تو فکرم بود از رو سه طبقه خودکشی کنم اما حرف تو ام خوبه جلو درسازمان سنجش . . . حداقل شاید کنکور 96سوالا رو ساده کردن

----------


## alilovegham

> خوب مگه چه رشته ای میخوای !!! ؟ اگه فکرت پول دراوردنه برو سربازی بعد برو تو کار آزاد


ن به خدا دنبال پول نیستم من دوس داشتم از طرف دانشگاه بورسیه بشم بعد برم دانشگاه ام آی تی دنبال پول واین چیزا نیستم

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

قبول نشدن ناراحتی داره؟؟!!
اگه قبول نشدی بازم کنکور بده
سال بعد نشد سال بعد تر
شما راحت میتونید تا چند سال کنکور بدید
عجبا ...

----------


## Saeed735

> نمیدونم شاید حق باتو باشه اما امسال تلاشمو میکنم تاهرجا ک توان دارم


ان شالله که امسال به هدفت میرسی...نشد باز تلاش کن...زمان رو که ازت نگرفتن....

----------


## newpath

> ن به خدا دنبال پول نیستم من دوس داشتم از طرف دانشگاه بورسیه بشم بعد برم دانشگاه ام آی تی دنبال پول واین چیزا نیستم


دانشگاه mit که رشته ها مهندسی داره !!! اگه هدفت خارج رفتنه خوب برو تو سایت  applayabroad تحقیق کن ببین چجور میشه رفت .. الان دیگه دانشگاها بورس نمیکنن بخاطر شرایط اقتصادی .. بخوای فان هم بگیری میشه از راه دادن مقاله isi بهش رسید .. تا اونجایی که میدونم دانشگاها سوید و آلمانو .. مجانین .. هم سنت بودم قبل خودکشی شانسمو اونجام امتحان میکردم ( حالا پس فردا نری پناهنده شی  :Yahoo (105):  شرایطش بسیار سخته مخصوصا با وجود این داعش )

----------


## zahra_sba

به حای این حرفا برودرس  بخون تلاشتو بکن 
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> دانشگاه mit که رشته ها مهندسی داره !!! اگه هدفت خارج رفتنه خوب برو تو سایت  applayabroad تحقیق کن ببین چجور میشه رفت .. الان دیگه دانشگاها بورس نمیکنن بخاطر شرایط اقتصادی .. بخوای فان هم بگیری میشه از راه دادن مقاله isi بهش رسید .. تا اونجایی که میدونم دانشگاها سوید و آلمانو .. مجانین .. هم سنت بودم قبل خودکشی شانسمو اونجام امتحان میکردم ( حالا پس فردا نری پناهنده شی  شرایطش بسیار سخته مخصوصا با وجود این داعش )


با کشف حجابم میشه رفت البته  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Delgir

واقعاهدف انسان هایی مثل شماکه اینجورافکاری دارن ناامیدکردن دیگرانه این چه وضعشه این چه تاپیکیه کنکورچیزمهمیه اماهمه جیزنیست تواین دنیای لعنتی خیلی چیزای زیباترهم هست که هم می تونی هم دنیاتوزیباکنی هم آخرتتو ماهم می جنگیم ان شاالله همه به *آنچه مصلحتشون* هست برسن .......

----------


## alilovegham

دوستان از همتون تشکر.. . انگار من عجولانه تصمیم گرفتم .باحرفای شما چشمای من باز شد وافکار مثبت وجودمو فرا گرفتم انشاالله تلاش میکنم و ب هدفم میرسم . مرسی از همه دوستان

----------


## saj8jad

> اول بگم هرکسی برا خودش توزندگی ی هدفى داره من یادمه وقتی سال دوم بودم دست خودمو با تیغ بریدم وخونشو ریختم روی کاغذدفترخاطراتم زیرشم نوشتم برا درس خوندنم خونمو گذاشتم اما ب دلایل مشکلات مدرسه وخانواده نتونستم تو کنکور 94موفق بشم هیچ کسی ام مشکلات من را درک نکرد امسال خواستم خودکشی کنم اما با خودم گفتم هنوز ی سال وقت دارم و امسال این کارو نکردم تصمیم گرفتم اگه امسال مث پارسال کنکورا خراب کنم خودکشی کنم و *از این زندگی راحت بشم* چون اگه کنکورا خراب کنم دیگه چیزى برا از دست دادن ندارم و عشق وزندگیم کنکور بوده ک اگه خراب کنم اونو از دست دادم و* بعد کنکور 95 راحت با ی لحظه غلبه بر ترس خودمو میکشم* چون واقعأ تو راه کنکور هرچی را ک داشتم گذاشتم . . . دیگه بعد کنکور هدفی را زنده بودن ندارم


سخت در اشتباهی أخوی ، سخت
این ره که تو میروی به ترکستان است و بس

خودکشی کردن راحت شدن از مشکلات نیست ، بلکه عین مبتلا شدن به غم و اندوه هایی هولناک هستش که حتی 
نمی تونی تصورشون کنی ...


*آری یه لحظه فک کن عزیز برادر ...*

ـ یه لحظه فک کن فردا قیامت شده و جنابعالی در صحرای محشر در محضر خدا ایستادی ، خدا جون میگه بنده ام چرا اینکار رو کردی؟ چی میخوای جواب بدی؟ چی جواب داری بدی ... ، عمراً اگه به این سوالم فکر کرده باشی ، عمراً


ـ یه لحظه فک کن فردا قیامت شده و شما بر فرض محال بخاطر اینکارت ، چشم تو چشم پیامبر (ص) بشی ، روت میشه 
سرت رو بالا بیاری؟


ـ یه لحظه فک کن فردا قیامت شده و امام حسین (ع) بدون سر در محشر حاضر میشن ، امام حسین (ع) ازت بپرسه من خودم و کوچیک و بزرگ خانوادم رو خرج شماها کردم ، چرا اینکار رو کردی باخودت؟ انصافاً روت میشه سرت رو بالا بیاری؟ اصلاً چی میخوای جواب بدی ...


امیدوارم سر عقل اومده باشی داداش گلم  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## a.z.s

> اول بگم هرکسی برا خودش توزندگی ی هدفى داره من یادمه وقتی سال دوم بودم دست خودمو با تیغ بریدم وخونشو ریختم روی کاغذدفترخاطراتم زیرشم نوشتم برا درس خوندنم خونمو گذاشتم اما ب دلایل مشکلات مدرسه وخانواده نتونستم تو کنکور 94موفق بشم هیچ کسی ام مشکلات من را درک نکرد امسال خواستم خودکشی کنم اما با خودم گفتم هنوز ی سال وقت دارم و امسال این کارو نکردم تصمیم گرفتم اگه امسال مث پارسال کنکورا خراب کنم خودکشی کنم و از این زندگی راحت بشم چون اگه کنکورا خراب کنم دیگه چیزى برا از دست دادن ندارم و عشق وزندگیم کنکور بوده ک اگه خراب کنم اونو از دست دادم و بعد کنکور 95 راحت با ی لحظه غلبه بر ترس خودمو میکشم چون واقعأ تو راه کنکور هرچی را ک داشتم گذاشتم . . . دیگه بعد کنکور هدفی را زنده بودن ندارم


فرض کنیم که خودتو کشتی
اونوقت اون مادر و پدرت چیکار میکنن 
اونا گناه ندارن
ما فقط مال خودمون نیستیم که هر کاری که دلمون بخواد انجام بدیم در برابر خانوادمون مسئولیم
کنکور رو اصلا نفر آخر بشی مگه چی میشه دنیا به اخر میرسه مگه زندگی فقط کنکوره؟
شما قبل از کنکور دادن به یه روانشناس مراجعه کن
اینقدر از کنکور واسه خودت غول نساز

----------


## Aguila Roja

:Yahoo (114):

----------


## alilovegham

> فرض کنیم که خودتو کشتیاونوقت اون مادر و پدرت چیکار میکنن اونا گناه ندارنما فقط مال خودمون نیستیم که هر کاری که دلمون بخواد انجام بدیم در برابر خانوادمون مسئولیمکنکور رو اصلا نفر آخر بشی مگه چی میشه دنیا به اخر میرسه مگه زندگی فقط کنکوره؟شما قبل از کنکور دادن به یه روانشناس مراجعه کناینقدر از کنکور واسه خودت غول نساز


تاحدودی ب خودم امدم

----------


## AmirAria

ول کنن داداش من ازین حرفا نزن 
خودکشی یعنی چی اینقدر به هرکی میرسه میگه خودکشی 
اگه قرار باشه کسی خودکشی کنه منم 
ول کن این حرفا رو 
ول کن

----------


## alilovegham

دوستان تاحالا ب مشکلات بعد خودکشی فکرنکرده بودم این جوری ک شما ها چشم وگوش منوبازکردین من فکرکنم اسم خودکشی بشه فرار کنم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

منم ی مدت مث خودت شده بودم ولی الان دارم میخونم
آهنگای یه سری از خواننده ها آدمو ناامید میکنه گوش نده
دیدن یه سری آدما ناامیدت میکنه نبینشون
بعدشم چرا میگی کنکور ۹۵و از دس دادی؟رتبه ۸ ریاضی ۹۳ از بهمن شروع کرده بود
یه رتبه خوب تجربیم میگفت از قبل عید شروع کردم
....

----------


## Egotist

> اول بگم هرکسی برا خودش توزندگی ی هدفى داره من یادمه وقتی سال دوم بودم دست خودمو با تیغ بریدم وخونشو ریختم روی کاغذدفترخاطراتم زیرشم نوشتم برا درس خوندنم خونمو گذاشتم اما ب دلایل مشکلات مدرسه وخانواده نتونستم تو کنکور 94موفق بشم هیچ کسی ام مشکلات من را درک نکرد امسال خواستم خودکشی کنم اما با خودم گفتم هنوز ی سال وقت دارم و امسال این کارو نکردم تصمیم گرفتم اگه امسال مث پارسال کنکورا خراب کنم خودکشی کنم و از این زندگی راحت بشم چون اگه کنکورا خراب کنم دیگه چیزى برا از دست دادن ندارم و عشق وزندگیم کنکور بوده ک اگه خراب کنم اونو از دست دادم و بعد کنکور 95 راحت با ی لحظه غلبه بر ترس خودمو میکشم چون واقعأ تو راه کنکور هرچی را ک داشتم گذاشتم . . . دیگه بعد کنکور هدفی را زنده بودن ندارم



چرا خودتو لوس میکنی خو ؟

اگه میخای بکنی ، بکن 

اگه نمیخایم  چرا میای تایپیک میزنی احساس مارو جریحه  دار میکنی؟

ملت رد دادن  :Yahoo (21): 



=-=-=-=-


ali love gham

:D

اسمتم عوض کن قبل خودکشی لطفا

----------


## alilovegham

> ول کنن داداش من ازین حرفا نزن خودکشی یعنی چی اینقدر به هرکی میرسه میگه خودکشی اگه قرار باشه کسی خودکشی کنه منم ول کن این حرفا رو ول کن


مزسی چشم حتمأ

----------


## sanjab

داداش یه کلام از یک برادر بزرگتر بشنو و دیگر هیچ......
من 30سالمه زمان کنکور عشق پزشکی بودم ولی چون کسی نبود راهنماییم کنه یه چیزه دیگه قبول شدم رفتیم دانشگاه 4 سال خوندیم خدمتم رفتیم زنم گرفتیم کارمندم شدیم ولی عشقم را فراموش نکردم و نمیکنم دوباره از پارسال خوندم برای پزشکی 
یکه سوال چرا سالی دیگه میخای خودتو بکشی مگه بعد دو سال کنکور تعطیله فوقش میری خدمت دیگه چه اشکال داره مگه بشین ادامه بده برادر من سراغ دارم 6 سال پشت کنکور بود تا به هدفش رسی عمر می گذرد مانند برق و باد حالا جدا از این ایشالا که سال دیگه به هدفت می رسی به قول دوستان فقط بخوووووووووووووون

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> اول بگم هرکسی برا خودش توزندگی ی هدفى داره من یادمه وقتی سال دوم بودم دست خودمو با تیغ بریدم وخونشو ریختم روی کاغذدفترخاطراتم زیرشم نوشتم برا درس خوندنم خونمو گذاشتم اما ب دلایل مشکلات مدرسه وخانواده نتونستم تو کنکور 94موفق بشم هیچ کسی ام مشکلات من را درک نکرد امسال خواستم خودکشی کنم اما با خودم گفتم هنوز ی سال وقت دارم و امسال این کارو نکردم تصمیم گرفتم اگه امسال مث پارسال کنکورا خراب کنم خودکشی کنم و از این زندگی راحت بشم چون اگه کنکورا خراب کنم دیگه چیزى برا از دست دادن ندارم و عشق وزندگیم کنکور بوده ک اگه خراب کنم اونو از دست دادم و بعد کنکور 95 راحت با ی لحظه غلبه بر ترس خودمو میکشم چون واقعأ تو راه کنکور هرچی را ک داشتم گذاشتم . . . دیگه بعد کنکور هدفی را زنده بودن ندارم


برادر عزیز شما با متنی که نوشتی نشون دادی که فرد به شدت احساسی و تاثیر پذیر از حرف دیگران هستی . پس اولا بگم که کار خیلی خوبی کردی که اینجا حرفتو زدی !
گفتی برای خودکشی باید ی لحظه بر ترست غلبه کنی ؟؟؟!!! خودکشی خودش مصداق ترسو بودنه برادر من! مصداق ضعیف بودن فرد ! اگه عاشق یه رشته یا فرد خاصی ؛ اگه همه زندگیت رسیدن به یه رشته یا فرد خاصه باید براش سختی بکشی . اکثر بچه های الان کنکور براشون سخت و طاقت فرساست چون تا الان همه چیزشون گردن بقیه بوده و همه چیز آسون پیش میرفته ! به آسون بودن عادت کردیم ؛ کنکور برامون سخته چون تا حالا سختی تو زندگی نداشتیم ! اگه چیزی یا کسی زندگیته باید زندگیتو بپاش بزاری نه اینکه جا بزنی تا یکی دیگه صاحب اون چیزی بشه که تو میخواستیش و جا زدی ! 
از لحن حرف زدنت برمیاد که خودت رو خیلی قوی و شجاع میدونی ولی شجاعت تو تو غلبه بر ترس نیست ! تو روبرو شدن ما مشکلات برای رسیدن به هدفه قدرت هم شکست دادن مشکلات برای رسیدن به هدفه . تو هدف داری ولی به هدفت باور نداری ! داری خودتو گول میزنی که میگی هدف دارم . هدف چیزیه که قلبت بخواد و ذهنت نتونه اونو نادیده بگیره تو تو ذهنت به خودت میگی هدف دارم و هدفم فلان چیزه ولی واقعیت اینه باور نداری که اون هدف رو میتونی بدست بیاری . همش یه چیزی تو اعماق وجودت میگه نع نمیشه ! اون کجا و تو کجا ! ولی وقتی به هدفت باور پیدا کنی دیگه چیزی جلودارت نیست ! خودت خواهی دید که همه چیز و همه دنیا بدون اینکه تو ازشون بخوای دارن برای رسیدن به اون هدف کمکت میکنن . فکر کن ! هدف باور میخواد . هدفت رو باور کن تا دنیا در مقابلت به زانو دربیاد . تمام کائنات بدون اینکه تو فکرشو بکنی تو رو به سمت هدفت میکشونه . خودت و هدفت رو باور کن توانایی هات رو باور کن صادقانه با خودت رفتار کن با خودت صادقانه حرف بزن تا تاثیرش رو تو روند زنگیت ببینی ...
خوب به این جمله فکر کن و چندبار جمله بعد رو تکرار کن . باور به هدف باور به خودت و تواناییته
به هدفم و خودم باور دارم پس جا نمیزنم تا بهش برسم . من به هدفم میرسم چون قدرت و شجاعت کافی دارم...

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> برادر عزیز شما با متنی که نوشتی نشون دادی که فرد به شدت احساسی و تاثیر پذیر از حرف دیگران هستی . پس اولا بگم که کار خیلی خوبی کردی که اینجا حرفتو زدی !
> گفتی برای خودکشی باید ی لحظه بر ترست غلبه کنی ؟؟؟!!! خودکشی خودش مصداق ترسو بودنه برادر من! مصداق ضعیف بودن فرد ! اگه عاشق یه رشته یا فرد خاصی ؛ اگه همه زندگیت رسیدن به یه رشته یا فرد خاصه باید براش سختی بکشی . اکثر بچه های الان کنکور براشون سخت و طاقت فرساست چون تا الان همه چیزشون گردن بقیه بوده و همه چیز آسون پیش میرفته ! به آسون بودن عادت کردیم ؛ کنکور برامون سخته چون تا حالا سختی تو زندگی نداشتیم ! اگه چیزی یا کسی زندگیته باید زندگیتو بپاش بزاری نه اینکه جا بزنی تا یکی دیگه صاحب اون چیزی بشه که تو میخواستیش و جا زدی ! 
> از لحن حرف زدنت برمیاد که خودت رو خیلی قوی و شجاع میدونی ولی شجاعت تو تو غلبه بر ترس نیست ! تو روبرو شدن ما مشکلات برای رسیدن به هدفه قدرت هم شکست دادن مشکلات برای رسیدن به هدفه . تو هدف داری ولی به هدفت باور نداری ! داری خودتو گول میزنی که میگی هدف دارم . هدف چیزیه که قلبت بخواد و ذهنت نتونه اونو نادیده بگیره تو تو ذهنت به خودت میگی هدف دارم و هدفم فلان چیزه ولی واقعیت اینه باور نداری که اون هدف رو میتونی بدست بیاری . همش یه چیزی تو اعماق وجودت میگه نع نمیشه ! اون کجا و تو کجا ! ولی وقتی به هدفت باور پیدا کنی دیگه چیزی جلودارت نیست ! خودت خواهی دید که همه چیز و همه دنیا بدون اینکه تو ازشون بخوای دارن برای رسیدن به اون هدف کمکت میکنن . فکر کن ! هدف باور میخواد . هدفت رو باور کن تا دنیا در مقابلت به زانو دربیاد . تمام کائنات بدون اینکه تو فکرشو بکنی تو رو به سمت هدفت میکشونه . خودت و هدفت رو باور کن توانایی هات رو باور کن صادقانه با خودت رفتار کن با خودت صادقانه حرف بزن تا تاثیرش رو تو روند زنگیت ببینی ...
> خوب به این جمله فکر کن و چندبار جمله بعد رو تکرار کن . باور به هدف باور به خودت و تواناییت 
> به هدفم و خودم باور دارم پس جا نمیزنم تا بهش برسم . من به هدفم میرسم...


با گوشی میام حال نوشتن ندارم
همینارو میخاستم بگم
دمت گرم گفتی

----------


## KowsarDDC

> اول بگم هرکسی برا خودش توزندگی ی هدفى داره من یادمه وقتی سال دوم بودم دست خودمو با تیغ بریدم وخونشو ریختم روی کاغذدفترخاطراتم زیرشم نوشتم برا درس خوندنم خونمو گذاشتم اما ب دلایل مشکلات مدرسه وخانواده نتونستم تو کنکور 94موفق بشم هیچ کسی ام مشکلات من را درک نکرد امسال خواستم خودکشی کنم اما با خودم گفتم هنوز ی سال وقت دارم و امسال این کارو نکردم تصمیم گرفتم اگه امسال مث پارسال کنکورا خراب کنم خودکشی کنم و از این زندگی راحت بشم چون اگه کنکورا خراب کنم دیگه چیزى برا از دست دادن ندارم و عشق وزندگیم کنکور بوده ک اگه خراب کنم اونو از دست دادم و بعد کنکور 95 راحت با ی لحظه غلبه بر ترس خودمو میکشم چون واقعأ تو راه کنکور هرچی را ک داشتم گذاشتم . . . دیگه بعد کنکور هدفی را زنده بودن ندارم


*ای بابا ........آخه این چه حرفاییه آدم افسردگی می گیره درسته که کنکور مسیر زندگیتو ممکنه مشخص کنه ولی آخر دنیا که نیست..الان من میشناسم کسایی رو که بعد 4 سال و 8 سال کنکور قبول شدن تو بدترین شرایط....این حرفا رو نزن برادرم فکر کردن به پایان هر اتفاقی حضورشو برات تلخ میکنه مثه همین کنکور پس بهش فکر نکن و فقط با دید مثبت جلو برو وگرنه با فکر خودکشی روحتو می کشی نه جسمت..........*

----------


## alilovegham

> برادر عزیز شما با متنی که نوشتی نشون دادی که فرد به شدت احساسی و تاثیر پذیر از حرف دیگران هستی . پس اولا بگم که کار خیلی خوبی کردی که اینجا حرفتو زدی !گفتی برای خودکشی باید ی لحظه بر ترست غلبه کنی ؟؟؟!!! خودکشی خودش مصداق ترسو بودنه برادر من! مصداق ضعیف بودن فرد ! اگه عاشق یه رشته یا فرد خاصی ؛ اگه همه زندگیت رسیدن به یه رشته یا فرد خاصه باید براش سختی بکشی . اکثر بچه های الان کنکور براشون سخت و طاقت فرساست چون تا الان همه چیزشون گردن بقیه بوده و همه چیز آسون پیش میرفته ! به آسون بودن عادت کردیم ؛ کنکور برامون سخته چون تا حالا سختی تو زندگی نداشتیم ! اگه چیزی یا کسی زندگیته باید زندگیتو بپاش بزاری نه اینکه جا بزنی تا یکی دیگه صاحب اون چیزی بشه که تو میخواستیش و جا زدی ! از لحن حرف زدنت برمیاد که خودت رو خیلی قوی و شجاع میدونی ولی شجاعت تو تو غلبه بر ترس نیست ! تو روبرو شدن ما مشکلات برای رسیدن به هدفه قدرت هم شکست دادن مشکلات برای رسیدن به هدفه . تو هدف داری ولی به هدفت باور نداری ! داری خودتو گول میزنی که میگی هدف دارم . هدف چیزیه که قلبت بخواد و ذهنت نتونه اونو نادیده بگیره تو تو ذهنت به خودت میگی هدف دارم و هدفم فلان چیزه ولی واقعیت اینه باور نداری که اون هدف رو میتونی بدست بیاری . همش یه چیزی تو اعماق وجودت میگه نع نمیشه ! اون کجا و تو کجا ! ولی وقتی به هدفت باور پیدا کنی دیگه چیزی جلودارت نیست ! خودت خواهی دید که همه چیز و همه دنیا بدون اینکه تو ازشون بخوای دارن برای رسیدن به اون هدف کمکت میکنن . فکر کن ! هدف باور میخواد . هدفت رو باور کن تا دنیا در مقابلت به زانو دربیاد . تمام کائنات بدون اینکه تو فکرشو بکنی تو رو به سمت هدفت میکشونه . خودت و هدفت رو باور کن توانایی هات رو باور کن صادقانه با خودت رفتار کن با خودت صادقانه حرف بزن تا تاثیرش رو تو روند زنگیت ببینی ...خوب به این جمله فکر کن و چندبار جمله بعد رو تکرار کن . باور به هدف باور به خودت و تواناییتهبه هدفم و خودم باور دارم پس جا نمیزنم تا بهش برسم . من به هدفم میرسم چون قدرت و شجاعت کافی دارم...


دقیقأ حرفات مصداق من بود

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> =-=-=-=-
> 
> 
> ali love gham
> 
> :D
> 
> اسمتم عوض کن لطفا


به شدت با این حرف هم موافقم . راست میگه خوب غم ؟ دهنم سرویس شد تا خوندمش !  :Yahoo (114):  
اون یکی دوستمون هم راست میگه کلا موزیک غمگین و از این متال هایی که درباره مرگ و نا امیدیه گوش نده . درسته شاید معنی جملات رو نفهمی ولی جوری تنظیم میشن که حس ناامیدی و غم رو به آدم القا میکنن نامردا ! 
از این به بعد فقط امید جهان .... امید جهان ... امید جهاااان امید جهان                 :Y (616):  :Y (507):  :Y (519):  :Y (429):

----------


## Egotist

> به شدت با این حرف هم موافقم . راست میگه خوب غم ؟ دهنم سرویس شد تا خوندمش !  
> اون یکی دوستمون هم راست میگه کلا موزیک غمگین و از این متال هایی که درباره مرگ و نا امیدیه گوش نده . درسته شاید معنی جملات رو نفهمی ولی جوری تنظیم میشن که حس ناامیدی و غم رو به آدم القا میکنن نامردا ! 
> از این به بعد فقط امید جهان .... امید جهان ... امید جهاااان امید جهان



یک بزرگواری ( حامد خان پهلان ) درباره ی رفتن عشقش اهنگ خونده

اما با خوشحالی !

استارتر دانلود کن حتما : )))

http://dl.ahangestan.in/music/92/92....t%5B128%5D.mp3

----------


## Orwell

* 							باکمک دوستان همچی عوض شد انشاالله پزشکی 						* 

صلوات عنایت فرمایید

----------


## H03ein

حالا همه روان شناس شدن تو این تاپیک  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saj8jad

> *                             باکمک دوستان همچی عوض شد انشاالله پزشکی                        *  
> 
> 
> صلوات عنایت فرمایید


خدا رو شکر  :Yahoo (1): 

« اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم »

----------


## Orwell

خودکشی الکی نیست که

باید یه سری زمینه ها فراهم باشه

من یکیو میشناسم مجبور شد برا خودکشی جفت کلیه هاشو بفروشه یدونه .... بخره تا جرات خودکشی پیدا کنه  :Yahoo (94): 
 @Weed Master
گرامی نظر شما در این مورد چیه ؟

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> حالا همه روان شناس شدن تو این تاپیک


همه رو نمیدونم برادر ولی خود من تو مدرسه مشاور بودم ! :Yahoo (20): 
یعنی کار مشاور مدرسمون کاملا کساد بود چون همه برای مشاوره میومدن پیش من  :Yahoo (20): 
موردی اینطوری هم داشتم و اونم به سلامت رفت رسید به هدفش الان هم داره مهندسی نفت میخونه ! لامصب مشاوره دیده بود کلا کارو بارش رو کساد کردم آدم اجیر کرده بود ترورم کنن ! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## farhadcr72

داداش گلم منم پشت کنکورم منم حرص میخورم ولی این راهش نیست
تلاش کن کم کاری نکن اگ شد ک خداروشکر اگ نشد تواناییت همین بوده تو زمینه کنکور
ببین داداش من الان این همه بازیکن فوتبال نگا
بنظرت ی بازیکن شب و روزم تلاش کنه ب سطح مسی و رونالدو میرسه؟
جواب با قاطعیت خیر
چون اونا ی استعدادم دارن داش اره استعداد مهمه
اونی ک میگ رستگار رحمانی از خدمت اومد و فلان و بهمان شد در جوابش بگم رستگار قبل تجربی تو کنکور ریاضی چن شد؟
در ضمن راجب اون دنیا و عذاباش بگم که عزیزان من کی تا حالا ازون دنیا برگشته؟
کی خبر اورده؟
صرفکتب دینی میش خدا ایقد ضعیف تصور کرد ک بخاطر اشتباه بندش اون نقره داغ کنه؟
ینی نعوذ بالله خدا عقده داره ک ما براش بندگی کنیم؟
ب خدایی خدا  این خدا ک برا ما تعریف کردن واقعیت نداره خدا بالاتر ازین اوصاف ک بخاد بندش اذیت کنه
اندکی تفکر!!!

----------


## Egotist

> خودکشی الکی نیست که
> 
> باید یه سری زمینه ها فراهم باشه
> 
> من یکیو میشناسم مجبور شد برا خودکشی جفت کلیه هاشو بفروشه یدونه .... بخره تا جرات خودکشی پیدا کنه 
>  @Weed Master
> گرامی نظر شما در این مورد چیه ؟


ب نظر من یک حرکتی بکنی که مرگ مغزی بشه

بعد اعضارو اهدا کنن شیک تره !

: دی

جهنم هم که بره فوقش 1-2تا حوری میدن بهش سرش گرم باشه

از هیچی بهتره : ))

----------


## Hellion

خودکشی هم خز شد ... !

----------


## POlyhYmNia

تو که میگی غرق پولی ، بیا برو چهارتا کتاب مثلا معتبر از این آموزشگاها بگیر اگه سراسری قبول نشدی برو آزاد که به عشقتم برسی  :Yahoo (31): 

منم فکر خودکشی رو میکنم هاااا همه اینجا فقط بلدن حرفایی رو بزنن که پاش برسه 1 2 نفر بیشتر سر حرفشون نیستن 
بریدن و خسته شدن واسه یه سری ادما که همه جوره جلو دستشون بوده، خیلی راحت و زوده 
توام همینی... 
از بین امثال تو، اونایی دهن دنیارو سرویس میکنن که تغییرش بدن اساسی! 

خودکشی گزینه اخره... بیخیالش شو 
نمیدونم چ جوری بهت بگم اما یه سری جاها یه جوری ، یه چیزایی رو میفهمی که وجودتو تغییر میده...
صبر کن شاید توام خیلی چیزارو بفهمی.... این حرفا نمونه بارزش خود منم 
پس تو دلت یه وقت نگو جمله فلسفی فلانی رو اوردی گذاشتی... این چیزایی بوده که به ذهنم موقع فهمیدن حقیقت رسیده 

در هر صورت زندگی خودته




چ.ن : در راستای وجود قافیه با تعداد پستام :  :Yahoo (94): 

1 2 3 همه بیخیال غصه     آهای علی بشو بیخیال غصه 

دیگه پست نمیدم همینجوری بمونه  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Parloo

گاو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن

----------


## ASkonkur

حالا بفکر اخرتت نبودی حداقل بفکر خونوادت باش

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> ب نظر من یک حرکتی بکنی که مرگ مغزی بشه
> 
> بعد اعضارو اهدا کنن شیک تره !
> 
> : دی
> 
> جهنم هم که بره فوقش 1-2تا حوری میدن بهش سرش گرم باشه
> 
> از هیچی بهتره : ))


خخخخخ دیوونه  :Yahoo (94):  تو مواظب خودت باش امریکا ندزدتت !!

----------


## alilovegham

دوستان من با قدرت دارم راهمو ادامه میدم انشاالله ک ب هدفم میرسم

----------


## alilovegham

> تو که میگی غرق پولی ، بیا برو چهارتا کتاب مثلا معتبر از این آموزشگاها بگیر اگه سراسری قبول نشدی برو آزاد که به عشقتم برسی منم فکر خودکشی رو میکنم هاااا همه اینجا فقط بلدن حرفایی رو بزنن که پاش برسه 1 2 نفر بیشتر سر حرفشون نیستن بریدن و خسته شدن واسه یه سری ادما که همه جوره جلو دستشون بوده، خیلی راحت و زوده توام همینی... از بین امثال تو، اونایی دهن دنیارو سرویس میکنن که تغییرش بدن اساسی! خودکشی گزینه اخره... بیخیالش شو نمیدونم چ جوری بهت بگم اما یه سری جاها یه جوری ، یه چیزایی رو میفهمی که وجودتو تغییر میده...صبر کن شاید توام خیلی چیزارو بفهمی.... این حرفا نمونه بارزش خود منم پس تو دلت یه وقت نگو جمله فلسفی فلانی رو اوردی گذاشتی... این چیزایی بوده که به ذهنم موقع فهمیدن حقیقت رسیده در هر صورت زندگی خودتهچ.ن : در راستای وجود قافیه با تعداد پستام : 1 2 3 همه بیخیال غصه     آهای علی بشو بیخیال غصه دیگه پست نمیدم همینجوری بمونه


هفته پیش گرفتم کلأ همه کتابای قدیمی را ریختم دور کتاب جدید گرفتم کتابای زیست و فیزیک وشیمی ام ک عوض شده بود سفارش دادم برام بیارن تاشب ب دستم میرسن

----------


## Majesty

عجب...دیر رسیدم...ولی مشخصه داستان از چه قراره :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  خدارو شکر که نظرتون عوض شد :Yahoo (1): 
تاپیک درباره ی خودکشی داره زیاد میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alilovegham

من برم بخونم ک وقت طلاست . فعلأ بای ما ک رفتیم بخونیم

----------


## Egotist

> من برم بخونم ک وقت طلاست . فعلأ بای ما ک رفتیم بخونیم


اسمتم عوض کنیا: دی

alilovesajjad  بزا: دی

----------


## Lara27

> نمیگم دردام بیشتره اما اینا مسائل شخصیه ى وقت آدم هست تو سخت ترین شرایط زندگی و فقر بهترین زندگی را دارة یکی ام مث من ک تو پول غرقم از خودشو زندگیش متنفره و روح و وجدانش آروم نیس و زجر میکشه . اگرم آدم فکرشو کنه میبینه بلأخره چه تو سن 19سالگی چ سن 70سالگی خلاصه همه رفتنى هستن




برو خداتو شکر کن که بدنت سالمه نمیدونی چقدر ادم بدبخت رو زمینه که در حال مرگ هستن و توی بیمارستان فقط میخوان خوب بشن و دوباره به زندگی برگردن 
نا شکری نکن
خودتو با کسی مقایسه کن که ازت پایینتره ببین چقدر دربرابرش خوشبختی
خودتو بذار جای یه کنکوری که مریضه چه میدونم کتاب نداره ارزوشه جای تو باشه 
ادم با بدن سالم به همه چی توی زندگیش میرسه برو قدر سلامتیتو بدون
نمیدونم چرا میخواستی خودکشی کنی 
ولی به نظرم علت اصلی مشکلت نداشتن ارادس وگرنه میگی وضع مالیت خوبه . دیگه چی میخوای ؟ بگیر بخون دیگه

----------


## rez657

56
خود کشی  فقط بلدی اسمشو بگی ولی من کردم  اما نمردم  تو هم خودکشی کن  هه فک می کنی راحت عزیز من این دنیا یه جهنمه یا نمی دونم 
توش هیچ چیز شاعرانه ای نیس  فقط زجر بیشتر درد بیشتر  برو امیدوارم  راحت شی

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

ایشون منصرف شدن ، دوستان منصرف نمیشن  :Yahoo (4): 
بنده خدا نظرش عوض شد هنوز دارن پست میزارن نصیحتش میکنن

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

الان طرف میاد رتبه یک کنکور میشه
تو عرض یه ساعت اینور اونور شد

----------


## Orwell

> گاو نر میخواهد و مرد کهن


نه گاو نر میخواد نه گاو کهن
یه جفت گیلاس کافیه  :Y (564):

----------


## saeedkh76

> خوب ؟؟ ادامه ش ؟؟؟ 
> تازه داشت جالب میشد  
> 
> رفیق اینا چیه مینویسی ؟!!! 
> نکن عزیزم ...


ماجرا چیه؟؟؟
یکی بگه منم بفهمم :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## KowsarDDC

> ب نظر من یک حرکتی بکنی که مرگ مغزی بشه
> 
> بعد اعضارو اهدا کنن شیک تره !
> 
> : دی
> 
> جهنم هم که بره فوقش 1-2تا حوری میدن بهش سرش گرم باشه
> 
> از هیچی بهتره : ))


*از دست تو* :Yahoo (94): *​خدا نکنه*

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

پست اول ویرایش شده  :Yahoo (21): 


تایپیک بسته

----------

